# Co Dependent Healing in process have some final questions about "US"



## DADX2 (Oct 29, 2013)

So I have been seperated for a month. Divorce is filied and will go quick we have no kids , no alimony. She left because of my co dependent ways after 9 years. No blame we had a great run tried to fix it but by the time we seeked professional help she was done. Im healing alot better than I was, im done begging for her back. I closed the book. Now my question is this. Since she was checked out and is in "party girl" mode, at any point will she go Oh S&*^ or will she hit her wall and freak out and crash down. Im not hoping for it or waiting in the wings im just curious how the other side of the fence is when they checked out. Further more she was a great step mom to my boys and wants to stay on the radar with them as long as they want it and so does her family. Where does that leave me as a friend to the family and her now? As she said it will have to happen organically, but any tips on that direction?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Whether she crashes depends on what her motivation is, how codependent SHE is, whether she's happier now...lots of things.

As for your kids, I really would urge you to start respectfully backing you and your boys away from her. She's not going to stay in their lives forever, even though that's hard to see now; best to let them understand that now.


----------

